# "My dog killed the rabbit -



## Sabine (Sep 21, 2010)

A few weeks ago I got a phone call from a lady whose daughter I used to teach asking me some advice on acquiring a rabbit. Foolishly I told her that I now breed Netherland Dwarfs but that I had nothing available at the moment.
A week later or so she rang back telling me that she bought a young rabbit from some teenage breeder but they couldn't tell what sex it was.
I offered to take a look and when they called with the rabbit it was rather clear that it was a buck, about ten weeks old, a lovely light coffee coloured lop.
The lady told me that they previously had a hamster that got killed by one of their dogs (they have three) but assured me that this time they had taken precautions.
I think it wasn't more than a a week later when I got another call from the lady telling me "The rabbit didn't make it"
Apparently the dog managed to get to the poor rabbit and killed it. 
I suggested that maybe it wasn't a good idea to keep rabbits or small rodents in the house but she was all set to get another rabbit straight away. In fact she suggested to have another look at my rabbits:shock:
I have nothing for sale for quite a while anyhow and I certainly won't sell to her but I found the whole thing rather upsetting. The fact that the rabbit is seen as such a disposable pet. Of course I can't stop her from buying another rabbit and when I sell rabbits I can't really make home visits to check how the rabbits are being accommodated.
I just wanted to share this and spare a little thought for Chino (the friendly little lop) who didn't get much of a chance. RIP:rainbow:


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, so tragic  Please don't blame yourself for this. You didn't know this will happen. It makes me feel sad to hear that people who actually have pets, no matter what species, can be so cruel with little creature. I used to have a dog, we adopted him. He was homeless and lived on the street. Anyway he was a good dog but he didn't like small animals, including small dogs. When my uncle decided to move to US, we looked after his two Yorkshire Terriers. Unfortunately, my sis accidentally left the door open, and my dog killed one of them. I felt so bad about this. After that, even though we wanted to have other pets, such as bird, and of course bunny but we didn't want such thing repeating itself again. Instead of giving loving home for animals, it might turn out to be a killing place for them. :'( RIP, Chino.ink iris:
Thanks for sharing story, Sabine. For me, reading such story makes me realize how much I love my bunny and it encourages me to do the best of me for her.


----------



## Krissa (Sep 21, 2010)

OMG, if my dog had killed my hamster I would have never gotten another small animal! How horrible it must be to be her child - to know their dog kills their pets.

I have three cats, a dog and now a bunny. Before getting the rabbit I really took a good look at the personalities of my cats. I waited until they were all mature and meanwhile exposed them to many different small animals of my friends (through cage bars). None of my cats showed any aggression issues so I got my rabbit. 

I have also put extensive time into obedience training my dog (3 years worth of classes) for obedience competitions - but that's just me.

Everyone gets along great, but I never leave the rabbit out unsupervised! I wish people would take more responsibility for their pets.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Sep 21, 2010)

*Krissa wrote:*


> How horrible it must be to be her child - to know their dog kills their pets.


It's horrible that the child is learning by example that animals are disposable and easily replaced.  Those people should not get another small animal until they are certain that they can control the situation. It's downright cruel to get pets knowing they aren't likely to survive under your care.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2010)

Rest in Peace Chino. :banghead It's not that hard to safeguard bunnies unless your a total idiot and shouldn't be allowed to procreate. We have two dogs, our smallest being a Great Dane. All it takes is a little thought. Unfortunately some are only capable of a little. I am so miffed right now!


----------



## Sabine (Sep 21, 2010)

The thing that upsets me most about the situation is that she didn't seem to look for any advice on how to safeguard a bunny but simply wanted another one.
Even when she told me about the hamster I had my mind made up that no bunny from my rabbitry would be going into that house but that didn't help little Chino.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 21, 2010)

The majority of people in this country see small pets as disposable and something to keep the kids happy for awhile  Poor bunny, RIP.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 22, 2010)

How very sad! I hope this woman doesn't go out and buy another small animal as long as she has that dog.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 22, 2010)

A lot of people have dogs that would rip up a rabbit in a matter of seconds and keep rabbits, it just means keeping them apart and that isn't too hard in most living conditions!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 22, 2010)

RIP Chino. I actually have a chihuahua that killed my brothers hampster when it got out of its cage. We never let her around the rabbit unsupervised and at that she didnt want anything to do with an animal that was bigger and faster than her. She doesnt pay much attention to them anymore because our tans have shown her how crazy they can be lol. But i did make sure to teach my newly addopted cat who didnt have a HUGE interest in the bunnies that if she tries to pounch she would get a smack. She learned the first time and just watches them now. 
Its got to be some kind of illegal for that lady to continue buying rabbits. I know here in the US you can make a report to the spca and they'll do an investigation. Im not sure what yall have in Ireland (beautiful place btw)


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 22, 2010)

Our spca would do nothing, they would go out, check the dog has the basics food, water and shelter. Ask her about it, call it an accident and that would be it. They might not even visit.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree with Grace. Reporting this would do nothing. It was an accident of course but caused by negligence. Apparently the bunny was in the cage/hutch when the dog got to him. You would have thought though that after the incident with the hamster they would have been extra careful.
I think obedience training would be in order


----------



## Icarus (Sep 22, 2010)

I sold a pair of ducklings to a guy who wanted something for just around the farm for his kids (not as pets, but something for them to feed and enjoy watching). Unfortunately, the dog got to one (he had no idea that it would actually attack the ducks). He called me and asked if I would take the other, as he didn't want it too getting killed. 

He then built a dog-safe pen and got another set of three ducklings. Dog still wouldn't leave them alone, despite their efforts. Guess who has another three ducklings waddling around the yard? 

I can see if she got the bunny, then the dog kills it and she says "Oh snap. I did x, y, and z wrong. I'll have to fix this, this, and that. Then maybe we can try again."

But to get another without first fixing the problem? Irresponsible and negligent. Either rehome the dog if your unable to train it or don't get a small animal to begin with!


----------



## mekkispets (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.smyths.ie/Hoppers-!G14292-prod.aspx?qwSessionID=13540a06-d32e-46e0-a01f-a1732540ca5b



Reccomend one of these


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Sep 26, 2010)

that is a good alternative!


----------



## Skybunny11 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats Horrible! I bring in stray dogs from the street (I have a big heart) lol, and usually I can't get them to the shelter for a day or two. My rabbits and any of my pets smaller then the dog are locked away in the shed and we have a pathway to the shed which I fence up. My chikens are put in there coop and only let out when the dog is taken to the shelter. I would not sell that women a rabbit. I really wish she didn't even get another one! Im sorry about this whole situation


----------



## redthunderrabbits (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a pair of German shepherd dogs and they always go out and feed the rabbits with me everyday, I never leave them and the rabbits loose together Ever!! I had a situation simular to yours, I went over to the house and helped them dog proof. Rip little buddy!!


----------



## Luluznewz (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the tragic part here is how she doesnt seem to be willing to make sure the animals are safe.

My parents have three big dogs. I think all of the dogs would kill the rabbits if they were put in a situation where they were both loose together. Sure, the dogs don't make any effort to get at the rabbits, but I also make sure they never do.

I think its instincts for most dogs to kill small animals, so its totally the owners responsibility to stop them. It puts the child in a terrible position, loving the dog, but knowing it killed their pet!


----------



## Shells_k (Oct 1, 2010)

I think thats terrible. I have three dogs, and just got my first bun baby last week. Two of my dogs love Molly to death (I have pics posted of them with her), but the third is kept separated from Molly at all times when I have her out. She is a Treeing Walker Coonhound (we think) and has crazy prey drive. I will not take a chance. Mollys cage is in our bedroom, and Abby now sleeps in her cage at night because I dont trust her while we are sleeping.
How hard is that for crying out loud. Poor little rabbit dies because of a negligent owner. ggrrrr :X


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 2, 2010)

i bet she was stupid and left it out with the dog and went out and expected everything to be ok. she prolly looked at those youtube videos and said "i bet i could do that" did it supervised once and thought it was ok to run to the store --.-- people really need to look more into the care of rabbits and other animals before getting one --.--


----------

